# C-5 Short Take off



## sunny91 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2008)

And.... he was not using a whole lot of flaps !! Good one, Sunny !

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2008)

You don't use full flaps on takeoff. Good video sunny.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2008)

Amazing.
Where does he keep getting them from - the fourth dimension?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Pretty cool sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You don't use full flaps on takeoff.



I didn't say anything about full flaps. I think I said he didn't use hardly any.
I know that the primary purpose of flaps is to slow the aircraft for landing.
Most aircraft speeds are higher at take off than at landing.

Most aircraft use some flaps for take off..... it depends on conditions, the
recommended flaps per the check list, and other factors (temp, wind, weight)
.... this C-5 had just about none. Watch "Fat Albert" sometime...

And, I know it differs from aircraft to aircraft, and pilot to pilot.

Charles


----------

